# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o organismo mais importante da equipe de limpeza?

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF  :yb677:  

Em colaboração com os nossos amigos do forum IPAq, fica a votação tambem aqui colocada.

*Qual o organismo mais importante da equipe de limpeza?*

Esta votação é publica e permite a selecção de várias opções pelo utilizador

----------


## João Magano

É capaz de fugir um bocado ao espirito da pergunta, mas para mim o organismo mais importante da equipe de limpeza é: ... *Somos nós*!

 :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Welington

acho que sao os hermitas

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Eu disse heremitas mas tambem concordo com o Joao Magano.
Principalmente no vidro da frente.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

> É capaz de fugir um bocado ao espirito da pergunta, mas para mim o organismo mais importante da equipe de limpeza é: ... *Somos nós*!


Boas,
Concordo com o Joao. Agora, retomando o tema em votacao, equipa e um conjunto de seres para tarefas diversas. Logo, votei em.... Todos. Uma equipa de futebol, tem guarda-redes, defesas, medios, avancados, e... em cada sector, varias posicoes especificas. No caso das equipas de limpeza, passa-se o mesmo. Um " jogador " para cada funcao.  :SbSourire2:  
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## André Nunes

ainda nao sei a diferença entre nassários e eremitas...

----------


## Carlos Dias

> ainda nao sei a diferença entre nassários e eremitas...


Ó André esses conhecimentos andam em baixo, :yb665:   um nassário é tipo caracol, o eremita é um carangueijo que se serve das conchas dos nassários, por exemplo, para se protejer.

----------


## André Nunes

> Ó André esses conhecimentos andam em baixo,  um nassário é tipo caracol, o eremita é um carangueijo que se serve das conchas dos nassários, por exemplo, para se protejer.


ha ok, entao eu tenho das duas coisas. entao nao sei é a diferença entre um nassario e um turbo!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Todos

Pois como o Paulo Lourenço diz  :Pracima:  tal como numa equipa de futebol...cada um tem uma função expecífica...e è o todo que faz a diferença.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## willian de assis

concordo joao somos nos

----------


## joaoTomas

Tambem sou da opiniao que todos valem por 1 so!! mas mesmo assim nao votei em todos e votei nas cerites por ser um dos animais mais trabalhadores no meu sistema, sao excelentes no que toca a limpar o areao!

----------


## Santos Dias

Para mim o Animal mais importante na Limpeza do Aquario é o Homem

----------


## nuno.fernão.ferro

Talvez todos vo´s tenham razao mas pode não ter nada a ver .
eu penso primeiro no bem estar dos peixes e nada com um par de labroides dimidiathus pros manter limpinhos.
Já os vidros penso que todos eles teem um trabalho diferente por isso todos eles fazer falta

----------

